# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  SnS Tech (You Tube)

## The White hat Hacker

*सब  कुछ लिख कर समझाना संभव नहीं इसलिए मैंने आप सभी के लिए तकनीकी से सम्बंधित videos बनाये है वो भी हिंदी में . तो दोस्तों अगर आपको और कुछ देखना हो तो अपना सवाल जरुर पूछे.


*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*इस video में हमने किसी भी लैपटॉप का ram बदलने का तरीका बताया है.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में dark web कैसे surf करना है वो भी security के साथ ये बताया गया है. पर ये video केवल एजुकेशनल  मकसद से बनाया गया है इस लिए इसका उपयोग अपने विवेक से करें.*

----------


## Krishna

वाह उत्तम ... 

आप से और अधिक सीखने की उम्मीद है ... 

अग्रिम धन्यवाद | |

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> वाह उत्तम ... 
> 
> आप से और अधिक सीखने की उम्मीद है ... 
> 
> अग्रिम धन्यवाद | |


*धन्यवाद मित्र अगर मेरी वजह से किसी को फायदा होता है तो ये मेरी खुशकिस्मती होगी . आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र में.*

----------


## Yadav

मित्र *dark web क्या है*

----------


## donsplender

> मित्र *dark web क्या है*



मैं भी जानना चाहता हूं !

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> मित्र *dark web क्या है*


 


> मैं भी जानना चाहता हूं !


*मित्रो आप और हम जो इन्टरनेट का उपयोग करते है जैसे फेसबुक, विकिपीडिया ,whatsapp, ये फोरम ये सब surface web है जो कोई भी कहीं से भी एक्सेस कर सकता है . पर आपको जजन कर ये हैरानी होगी की ये केवल पुरे इन्टरनेट का ५% से भी कम है. बाकी जो ९५% है वो है deep web जिसमे सर्वर्स के डाटा क्लाउड स्टोरेज साइट्स के डाटा जो नार्मल इन्सान एक्सेस नहीं कर सकता. इसी deep web का एक हिस्सा है dark web जिसमे हर चीज इललीगल है जैसे वहां आपको ड्रग्स, गन्स,फर्जी id, फर्जी पासपोर्ट , चाइल्ड पोर्नोग्राफी और भी कई ऐसी चीजे जिनके बारे में आप जानते भी नहीं होंगे, वो सब मिलेगा. 

      इस दरक web में नार्मल ब्राउज़र काम नहीं करते इस किये हम tor ब्राउज़र का उपयोग करते हैं.


*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों आजकल जो इन्टरनेट पर jio के बारे में जो ट्रिक चल रहे है वो काम करते है या नहीं उन्ही के बारे में ये video है.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> Tìm hiểu về việc đặt


*ये क्या है मित्र*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में ये बताया गया है आप अपने लैपटॉप की सर्विसिंग घर पर खुद से कैसे कर सकते हैं.*

----------


## Rajat Vynar

हम समझ गए वियतनामी भाई। फर्नीचर रिपेयर करवाने के लिए फ़्लाइट में घर का फर्नीचर लादकंर जब वियतनाम जाएँगे तो आप ही के रेस्टोरेन्ट में खाना खाना है। अनोकोण्डा का सूप और बिच्छू का अचार मिलेगा आपके रेस्टोरेण्ट में?

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में टॉप ५ फ्री और टॉप ५ paid एंटीवायरस के बारे में बताया गया है और साथ में डाउनलोड लिंक भी दिया गया है.*

----------


## Yadav

नमस्कार मित्र tor browser क्या है पुरि जान्कारी देने कि क्रिपा करे

----------


## Krishna

> *ये क्या है मित्र*


वो स्पेम था  ....................

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों ये लैपटॉप सर्विसिंग video का दूसरा भाग है .**




*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> नमस्कार मित्र tor browser क्या है पुरि जान्कारी देने कि क्रिपा करे


*मुझे भी पूरी जानकारी चाहिए 
और क्या इससे नेट सर्फिंग करना लीगल है 
*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> नमस्कार मित्र tor browser क्या है पुरि जान्कारी देने कि क्रिपा करे





> *मुझे भी पूरी जानकारी चाहिए 
> और क्या इससे नेट सर्फिंग करना लीगल है 
> *


*tor ब्राउज़र भी एक स्पेशल ब्राउज़र है जो की firefox से काफी मिलता जुलता है . tor आपकी identity को छुपा कर रखता है ताकि आप इन्टरनेट पे सुरक्षित रहे . ये पूरी तरह से लीगल है . ये आपको कई nodes से गुजारता है ताकि आपको कोई ट्रैक ना कर पाए. पर ये नामुमकिन नहीं
*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में कुछ गज़ब के phones हम आपको दिखा रहे है जो की इस साल लांच हुए हैं.


*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में हमने ram के बारे में बताया है .*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में हम आपको बता रहें हैं १०००० के अन्दर के ५ टॉप smartphones.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में linux के बारे में बताया है.*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*दोस्तों इस video में intel processors के generation के बारे में बताया है.*

----------


## Jayeshh

अछि जानकारी.... बढ़िया सूत्र.....

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> अछि जानकारी.... बढ़िया सूत्र.....


*शुक्रिया मित्र*

----------


## manojdjoshi

बहुत शानदार पोस्ट

----------


## manojdjoshi

कृपया Themida/Winlicense Unpack with fake key की कोई ट्रिक्स बताईये

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> बहुत शानदार पोस्ट


*शुक्रिया मित्र*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> कृपया Themida/Winlicense Unpack with fake key की कोई ट्रिक्स बताईये


https://tuts4you.com/download.php?view.3526

*मनोज सर आप मेरे सूत्र में आये मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा काफी दिनों के बाद आप से बात हुई.
आपने जो सवाल पूछा है उसकी मुझे उतनी जानकारी नहीं है पर उपर दिए हुए लिंक से शायद आपकी मदद हो जाये.
*

----------


## manojdjoshi

ये सब तो में जानता ही हु परंतु ये केवल ओरिजिनल की के साथ ही काम करता है जो सब tricks internet पे हे वो तो में जनता हु

----------


## The White hat Hacker

> ये सब तो में जानता ही हु परंतु ये केवल ओरिजिनल की के साथ ही काम करता है जो सब tricks internet पे हे वो तो में जनता हु


*क्षमा मित्र मुझे इस बारे में उतनी जानकारी नहीं है तो अभी मै  आपके  प्रश्नों के उत्तर देने में असक्षम हूँ*

----------


## Yadav

Kaise ho dosto

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *क्षमा मित्र मुझे इस बारे में उतनी जानकारी नहीं है तो अभी मै  आपके  प्रश्नों के उत्तर देने में असक्षम हूँ*


धन्यवाद मित्र मुझे समाधान मिल गया हे

----------


## The White hat Hacker



----------


## Jayeshh

ओहो मनोज भाई और सफ़ेद टोपी एक साथ तब तो मेरा काम होगा शायद....

----------


## Jayeshh

क्या इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर का क्रैक मिल  सकता है.... अपडेट करने पर भी कम  करे ऐसा...

IDM क्रैक...

----------

